# 2013 Pike



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Thought I would share a few of my Ohio Pike for 2013. I have landed 26 Pike so far this year. These number are down from years past, but that is the ebb and flow of fishing. My biggest so far this year has been 32+inches and smallest was 14inches. All of these fish come from central Ohio rivers and all were caught on artificials. Good luck out there and tight lines!! (the ones in snow were caught Jan 9th and 10th of 2013)


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good job allbraid, once the lakes freeze over I'm going to try for river pike.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Great pix. Thanks for sharing.


----------

